# *Sigh*



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Well... the time has finally come. 

My 11 year old started her period this morning. She will be 12 in December. I dont know how I should feel.. happy? sad? I dont know. Its feels different. She looks different.. 

She has breast! (slap in head here) 

This is going to be an interesting journey. 
I mean, yeah we had "the talk" and "updates" questions now and then. This talk was about "everything" 

So now the time is here... and it begins.. 

How does one deal with this so calmly? or how do you treat it?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 30, 2007)

11? OMG, my daughter is 9...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

yea... they originally said 8 for her, but I started giving her organic foods and less fast food.. and it helped out alot. He said her hormone level was high for her age due to the additives that is now in our foods.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 31, 2007)

My daughter is 2, so thankfully I'm not going to have to worry about that for a while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

I miss her at that age, once they reach school it seems like time flies. I can still remember taking her to kindergarten everyday. So now these pass two days I been answering alot of "pad" questions, comfort questions. Thank goodness she isnt in any pain.. 

And now I have to experience it every month.. I guess I can now say I now have a teenager.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 31, 2007)

I *think* they are called *Teenie-Boppers* untill they hit 13.


----------



## CPSoaper (Aug 31, 2007)

Actually they are called Tweens before 13 since they are between being a little kid and a teenager.  Those are some tough ages to be.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

CPSoaper said:
			
		

> Actually they are called Tweens before 13 since they are between being a little kid and a teenager.  Those are some tough ages to be.



your not kidding... I think I am going to be gray soon!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm not touching this thread!    We did not have children, so I can't(won't) say a word! :roll:   Good luck, S.  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I'm not touching this thread!    We did not have children, so I can't(won't) say a word! :roll:   Good luck, S.
> 
> Paul.... :wink:



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 1, 2007)

LMAO My daughter is only 10(well next weekend) and so far I do not have to deal with that yet. But she already knows about it somewhat because of me. It makes me nervous though thinking about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

Me and my daughter have been talking about it since she was 8. And then updates and reviews. So Im happy when it happened she didnt freak out, she just came and told me she needed a pad. 

However, its 103 here and she wants to swim. I told her she couldnt under the conditions.. and she was so upset, almost crying saying its not fair.. 

well.. we have all said that up until menopause.. and still say.. 

Its not fair! LOL


----------



## naturemama (Sep 1, 2007)

So great to find this thead.  My daughter is 11, going into 6th.  Yup, she's blossoming.  Faster than I remember at that age.  For me, its exciting to see her change.  She's a great kid and so far she isn't hormonal (crossing fingers here).  I'm not looking forward to those mood swings  :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

naturemama said:
			
		

> So great to find this thead.  My daughter is 11, going into 6th.  Yup, she's blossoming.  Faster than I remember at that age.  For me, its exciting to see her change.  She's a great kid and so far she isn't hormonal (crossing fingers here).  I'm not looking forward to those mood swings  :?



So far mines isnt either, a little whiney.. but I guess I will have to deal with it..


----------

